# Raft Size for 2+2 Dogs



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

If your looking for a long trip rig no less 16’. 14’ for day trips With a frame. Our Dogs don’t love paddle boats.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

12' will be OK given you wanna do day trips only. That said, you'll have to get a small 2 bay frame, seat for you on the bar, cooler in front of you for her to sit and rig the rod on. Dogs will go in the back and will constantly be fighting with the oars for your attention, assuming they aren't old and lazy. 

If you get a 3 bay things will get real tight in the front and the back and the dogs will be on top of each other.

I'd rather a 13 or 14 but if you wanna keep it small and light it can work. I fished for years off a 12' rig without any of the fishing components and rolled at every takeout. Don't boat with people with trailers and fishing rigs or you'll get jelly and have to pony up. If you stick with it and use it enough it is where you'll end up, so if you have the dough get a 13 and a frame that lets you add fishing stuff later.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

13-14 more versatile; especially if you decide to overnight. Good advice on the frame, seat and cooler. 

My dog likes to ride high on the dry box or cooler wherever the pad ends up.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

12' 7 5/8" is the perfect size for you, I have spoken


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Just get a 14'er, and be done with it. You'll regret the smaller boat the first time you load everybody in it. 
It won't be that much heavier or harder to roll than a 12.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

blueotter said:


> Just get a 14'er, and be done with it. You'll regret the smaller boat the first time you load everybody in it.
> It won't be that much heavier or harder to roll than a 12.


This^^^^^

And unless you live in an apartment with no way to store it, go ahead and start looking for a trailer. Faster in and out means you'll be more likely to go at the drop of a hat and will therefore use it much more.


----------



## DeadLikeMe (Sep 27, 2017)

If you are only ever going to fish from it, day trips only, then something that is skinny (which makes for smaller oars and easier casts) is what I would go for. Puma line is an awesome option. Probably the super puma with dogs in the back. (Not sure who else makes similar width rafts, they are out there for sure though.)

But even a single over night will really make you wish you had something with more gear capabilities. My buddy brought his fully decked out super puma on the Smith (rod holders, stripping baskets, casting platforms, side decks) and the narrow width really killed his ability to carry the needed camp gear. 

I have a Aire 136dd with a fishing frame which has been a great trade off for fishing and multidays. 

Now that I am into it, I realize I prefer multi days to fishing. If I was starting over, I would go with a 13' boat. (Used, lesser brand, etc) with a basic 3 bay frame. That is small enough to be able to fish from but big enough that you won't be frustrated when you pull a dream permit. 

I like my Aire but it forced me to buy a trailer after one season rolling it. If that isn't in your future look at Hyside, etc. And buy an electric pump. 

If you are thinking you


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

When I started out, I had similar criteria of day trips and fishing out of a small sized raft...I think I used that raft twice before selling it?

Fast forward 20 years....I own a 14.8’ Hyside that rolls easy and holds allot of gear and people for multi day river / fishing trips.

You can fill in the cookie cutter blanks from what others have already said.

Buy once, cry once.


----------



## mollybaloo (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks all. I think you've successfully convinced me to look at some larger options, maybe in the 13-14ft range. My dogs will appreciate the extra room I'm sure...


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Not as much as you will!


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

If you pack light a 13' would work but my 13-er with me and wife and dog is almost maxed out.

I'd do 14+ if possible... but then again I bought my 13 because it was cheap and I've been thankful for the small size more than once.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

zbaird said:


> I'd rather a 13 or 14 but if you wanna keep it small and light it can work. I fished for years off a 12' rig without any of the fishing components and rolled at every takeout. Don't boat with people with trailers and fishing rigs or you'll get jelly and have to pony up. If you stick with it and use it enough it is where you'll end up, so if you have the dough get a 13 and a frame that lets you add fishing stuff later.


^^
What Zach said.

I ran with no trailer and rolled a Maravia (kick me) for 7 years--paddlecraft or light oar frame. A trailer is the way to go.

I couldn't imagine running a fishing frame with no trailer.



noahfecks said:


> 12' 7 5/8" is the perfect size for you, I have spoken


This is the way




DeadLikeMe said:


> I like my Aire but it forced me to buy a trailer after one season rolling it. If that isn't in your future look at Hyside, etc. And buy an electric pump.


Absolutely buy a hypalon raft -- NRS, Avon, or Hyside -- if you're going to be rolling it. Avoid PVC.



cupido76 said:


> If you pack light a 13' would work but my 13-er with me and wife and dog is almost maxed out.
> 
> I'd do 14+ if possible... but then again I bought my 13 because it was cheap and I've been thankful for the small size more than once.


especially big dogs. With 2 adults, 2 kids, and 2 big dogs, a 16' boat is small!


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

I’d have to agree with MT4runner. Started out with a 14’ ( great boat for day trips, 2 adults 2 kids, 2 dogs.) once you go past a day trip and venture into multi day and groups, the 14 was just to cramped. Bought a 16 RMR around four years ago. Best investment, can do the single day, and up to a 12 day trip no problem. Everyone has lots of space.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2012)

RMR 14' will bring you joy! i loved their 13' performance, but not enough space for Dogs and sweetheart, so we got a 14' and LOVE it! Very directional, carrys a great load, and spacious for a 14' raft! Also, get an "Anything Bag" for easy loading of schneidel that otherwise has to be strapped down! i run mine in the front, passengers and dogs behind, unless the load balance dictates otherwise...


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Keep in mind for the RMR suggestions that they are made with a thick, heavy, stiff PVC that doesn’t roll well.

They also seem to have hit or miss customer service on standing behind their warranties.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

griz said:


> Keep in mind for the RMR suggestions that they are made with a thick, heavy, stiff PVC that doesn’t roll well.
> 
> 
> 
> They also seem to have hit or miss customer service on standing behind their warranties.


I roll my 13' RMR and it doesn't roll as tight as hypalon but it's manageable. 

And I've had good experience with customer service... bought the boat used and the handle webbing was failing and they sent me 4 new handles no problem.


----------



## robert pace (Sep 21, 2013)

*Dogs on multi day trip. Setting up your raft.*

I'm not sure if you purchased a raft yet, but with 2 people and 2 dog's I wouldn't go less than 14'. We have both 14' and 15' Maravia's. It's highly recommended to keep them inflated during travel and storage, so you will need a trailer. 

We have gone on numerous 5 day trips with 2 or 3 people and our 3 Lab's in the 15' raft. The dogs like a flat place to lay on, which is either a cooler, dry box or the cargo area in the back. I build up the perimeter with gear so they feel enclosed. On the rapids (Salmon) they just dig into the enclosed space. 

I did build 12" wide deck rails since the dogs like to run back and forth all day. It's certainly an effort to manage the load, but the Maravia rafts are built well and if the load is balanced, all is fine.


----------

